# Is Peja Stojakovic the best 3 point shooter ever?



## denis (Jul 3, 2003)

178 3-pointers (1st. in the league) with 44,4%(2nd)  

Did any player done something like this before?


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

yes, I did it in 9-10 rec league.


----------



## Critic (Jun 19, 2003)

Peja is undoubtedly stroking it this year...but there have been some other amazing perimeter shooting seasons such as...

01-02 Ray Allen: 229-528 @ .434%

97-98 Wesley Person: 192-447 @ .430%

96-97 Reggie Miller: 229-536 @ .427%

95-96 Steve Kerr: 122-237 @ .515%

95-96 Allan Houston: 191-447 @ .427%

95-96 Chuck Person: 190-463 @ .410%

but the best ever season from the perimeter in my opinion that is...

96-97 Glen Rice: 207-440 @ .470%

He averaged like 26ppg that year in Charlotte. Great year from downtown thats for sure.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

It's not an heresy to affirm that Peja is the best 3p shooter ever..It's not only because of accuracy but is because he can shoot from everywhere in the court and in every condition, even with a hand on his head..I believe he can easily shoot from half court..He needs nothing to shoot and he has a super quick release..and then he is 6-9..Unbelievable..


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Reggie Miller is probably the best 3 point shooter ever, but Peja is close.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

I wouldn't say the best ever, but he is up there. Him, Kerr, Miller, and Bird are all at the top.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

The best 3 point shooter ever is either Larry Bird or Reggie Miller.
Peja has a ways to go before he catches them.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> The best 3 point shooter ever is either Larry Bird or Reggie Miller.
> Peja has a ways to go before he catches them.


Yeah, he is not quite there yet, but i wouldnt' be surprised if he gets there before his career ends.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

No, I believe Bird was.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

the 3 is much more of a weapon now than it was in bird's day, but bird never put up a season from downtown anywhere near this. again, it was a different weapon then, but his numbers aren't near peja's.

miller's come closer, and done it for a longer time.

rice's top years where with the line closer.

dale ellis was #2 in makes (162) and #1 in % in '89 (47.8%).

peja could end up with the greatest 3 pt season overall. he'll need to do it longer to be the best ever, imo. and it's subjective, since it's a combo of # made & %.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I would have to say Larry Bird is the best three point shooter of all time. It just seemed every shot was going in.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Claiming someone is the greatest player in a respective category (excluding the "overall" category) won't be solved in infinite years.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I dont beleive Steve Kerr can be put on the list of the best three point shooters everywhere, only because he was sort of like a Derick Fisher (but can shoot much better) because he basically took wide open shots, he just waited for the ball, Peja Reggie and Bird all do theirs on the move, mostly coming off of screens (especially Miller and Peja), much harder to do on the move


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> I dont beleive Steve Kerr can be put on the list of the best three point shooters everywhere, only because he was sort of like a Derick Fisher (but can shoot much better) because he basically took wide open shots, he just waited for the ball, Peja Reggie and Bird all do theirs on the move, mostly coming off of screens (especially Miller and Peja), much harder to do on the move



I don't think the difficulty of the shot matters. Making the shots is what matters. I mean, I wouldn't say he is the best, but he is one of the best shooters when it comes down to it.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Drazen.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

No- nor is he the best in the NBA currently


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I wouldn't call him the best ever. He is definitely up there though. He shoots a lot of 3s from everywhere, at a high %. Awesome shooter.


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

It's hard to judge how much perimeter defense has changed. However, the league, despite having an increase in more threes taken, has had a steady increase in 3-PT% over the years. So I think a high 3-Pt% back in the day might be a little more unblieveable, since a few top shooters were so much better than the average. Kerr and Rice had some very nice season for '95-'97.


----------



## Yao_Ming (Aug 11, 2002)

Kerr and Rice had their best years when the line was moved in from 1995-97. I think the year Peja is having now is the best 3 point shooting season ever.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

You guys gotta consider the clutch aspect of this arguement. Bird and Miller are the best because they hit so many big shots in their careers. I'd even put Horry over Peja as a great 3 ball shooter because he hits the ones that mattered most. When it comes to greatness, the regular season doesn't nearly mean as much as the post season!


----------



## ahonui2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

*bird*

the best 3 point shooters of all time are reggie miller and larry bird. reggie has the most 3 pointers of all time and larry is "the legend."


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

great as bird was, he never hit 100 in a season (although he led the league a few times), and was a career 38% shooter from 3. again, different era for the 3, but his numbers pale next to peja's this season.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

True, the line was in. Kerr and Legler at times were still about 5-10% ahead of Peja now, though. Ritchmond was pretty good in that era as well.

Peja isn't better than Stockton. Career wise. Let alone Reggie and Kerr.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> No- nor is he the best in the NBA currently


Whos better. Ray Allen? 



> True, the line was in. Kerr and Legler at times were still about 5-10% ahead of Peja now, though. Ritchmond was pretty good in that era as well.
> 
> Peja isn't better than Stockton. Career wise. Let alone Reggie and Kerr.


Number 1, Kerr (not to sure about Legler) didnt have the difficulty shots that Peja Bird and Miller had. You say it doesnt make a difference but it does. Can Shaq be considered the best shooter in the NBA? Because he has the highest FG %. No because the difficulty of his shots arent as high. The question wasnt about the career, it was the best 3 point shooter.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

the thing i like about him is he can get off his shot with people in his face, these guys that can only shoot when they are wide open to me arent as good. i would say reggie,bird, pistol pete, west, oscar(robertson and schmidt) are the best long range shooters.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

bird and reggie are better


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

i would say that bird, reggie, ray allen, glen rice, were all better than peja. Peja gets alot of wide open looks because of the great ball movement in sacramento. Bird won championships peja has done squat other than shoot airballs in crunch time in the playoffs.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kg_mvp03-04</b>!
> i would say that bird, reggie, ray allen, glen rice, were all better than peja. Peja gets alot of wide open looks because of the great ball movement in sacramento. Bird won championships peja has done squat other than shoot airballs in crunch time in the playoffs.


Didnt KG miss two free throws in game 4 that could have given them a good chance of winning? O yea he did, guess hes not MVP


----------



## gr8hero (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Critic</b>!
> Peja is undoubtedly stroking it this year...but there have been some other amazing perimeter shooting seasons such as...
> 
> 01-02 Ray Allen: 229-528 @ .434%
> ...


Definitely not Glen Rice. In that season the NBA had a shorter 3-point range. Michael Jordan even shot 42%! 

I would say Ray Allen's is the best and Peja will beat that this season.


----------



## Chicago76 (Mar 30, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ToddMacCulloch11</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the difficulty of the shot matters. Making the shots is what matters. I mean, I wouldn't say he is the best, but he is one of the best shooters when it comes down to it.


Kerr was one of the best, no doubt. But I think difficulty does matter. He had Jordan and Pippen drawing doubles. The ball was kicked out to a wide open Kerr who had all the time in the world to shoot more often than not. Team circumstances had a lot to do with it. 

Take a guy like Miller and throw him on those Bulls teams. He might hit 1 more three for every ten he put up. He might have been a 50% shooter from there.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ToddMacCulloch11</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the difficulty of the shot matters. Making the shots is what matters. I mean, I wouldn't say he is the best, but he is one of the best shooters when it comes down to it.


The difficulty does matter... Let me ask you this, whats more impressive, Shaq shooting 56% on the season or lets say Tracy McGrady shooting 56%, T-Macs is more impressive because he takes harder shots... Kerr and i have said this many a time while a great three point shooter got wide open looks like Derick Fisher... But Kerr is obviously better...


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

I think if you had Larry Bird on the Kings instead of Peja, he'd have similar or better numbers... the ball movement there is really amazing, he gets a whole lot of great looks. He can hit some tough ones too, but the easy ones help his percentage.

Would I sound too much like therealdeal if I said that Larry Bird could play for the Kings right now and shoot over 40% on threes? Ha, he probably could.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> Drazen.


He probably is, but he never showed it in the NBA nor did he get a real chance to show it.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

Hey and dont forget ma man, the 800 3PA heaver......... Antoinneee wallllkkkeerrr!!!!


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this, whats more impressive, Shaq shooting 56% on the season or lets say Tracy McGrady shooting 56%, T-Macs is more impressive because he takes harder shots



T-Mac shoots 56% on the year, he's scoring 45 PPG as well. 

KG_mvp, if Bird is better than Peja because he won championships, how does that make Reggie Miller, Glen Rice, and Ray Allen better than Peja as well? Peja has made it just as far as Miller, and plays a bigger role on the team.

While I don't disagree that Bird is better, Peja is a better shooter than Miller, Rice, et al. Peja has such a pure stroke, takes not time to get it off, and can do it in front of everyone.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

reggie will always be #1 all-time.

you'll never let me live down that azerbaijan post, will you?


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ostertag-fan</b>!
> reggie will always be #1 all-time.
> 
> you'll never let me live down that azerbaijan post, will you?


Hey, I just came back to the boards, give me some time to find something better.


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kg_mvp03-04</b>!
> i would say that bird, reggie, ray allen, glen rice, were all better than peja. Peja gets alot of wide open looks because of the great ball movement in sacramento. Bird won championships peja has done squat other than shoot airballs in crunch time in the playoffs.


You obviously don't watch Kings that much. I mean, I only watch them when they play the Sonics or when they are on national TV, but Peja hits amazing threes. He rarely gets an open look. He barely needs an inch of space to get up and swish it in your face. It's amazing. Lot of people also don't consider how much he works for that shot. He goes off a screen, runs around the whole court, gets another pick and shoots it a second before the defender is able to get there. It's amazing. Now, I can't say I agree with this question. Ask me in a couple of years.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

ray allen has been a better 3 pt shooter throughout his career than peja.

so has reggie miller, for that matter.


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

I can't believe no one has said Pete Maravich. He was the best shooter of all time.


----------



## Spurs#1 (Mar 30, 2004)

Peja I would say would be the best 3 points shooter when he sets his feet and has them planted.


otherwise it would go to the likes of steve kerr or even I hate to say this Reggie Miller.. BOO

heheheh.


----------



## Ryoga (Aug 31, 2002)

Drazen has the best career 3pts percentage, if you remove those years when the 3pt line was closer to the basket.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

Mark Price and Dennis Scott are another couple of guys that I'm surprised that no one has brought up. I don't think they had the 3-point line back when he played, but Jerry West was also a great shooter.


----------

